# Cognitive Behavioral Therapy in San Diego



## aaronsf91 (Oct 10, 2012)

For anyone who is determined to overcome Social Anxiety there is a professional therapy group being offered in the La Jolla area of San Diego. It's run by a professional therapist and we use CBT strategies out of a book that is very similar to Dr. Richards' step by step series. We have about 3 people right now and need at least 6-7 so that we can start. Please email me back or respond here if you want because alot of us are very desperate and are determined to overcome Social Anxiety once and for all.

Here's the website

http://www.cognitivetherapysandiego.com/Default.asp?PAGE_ID=2

Here's my email:

[email protected]


----------



## kellyanna (Oct 10, 2012)

I’m interested what’s the age range I’m 22


----------



## aaronsf91 (Oct 10, 2012)

Any age. Everybody is invited.


----------



## aaronsf91 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry for responding so late btw.


----------

